# is night weaning the ONLY way



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

We are not TTC and we are not preventing, however I have had only one visit from AF since CAP was born and THAT visit was 40+ days ago.

I am not in any rush to get AF back.

but

at the same time

we are looking at moving in 09 and would like, if we are going to have another pregancy, to have it sooner so we can birth here with our beloved OB and at the hosptial we birthed the other 2.

So Is night weaning the only way to get fertlity back?

Last night CAP nursed lass on his won and this morning i have a very ouchy boob, a hot spot, and body chills ...and he DID nurse jsut not as much as normal. so i am not really sure NW is a good idea. AND he is only 8 months old, so i will not make him NW.....tooo young.

Thoughts?

Aimee


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Momma Aimee, you are unsure about waiting too long to have another baby and concerned because you haven't had a regular period yet.

The average for mother's that breastfeed on demand getting their period back is about 15 months. Many mother's get their cycles back before this. It looks like your body is already beginning to cycle again. When your cycles return they can be very irregular due to the nursing.

On a second note, your description of a "very ouchy boob, a hot spot, and body chills" sounds like the beginning of mastitis, a breast infection. Here is a site about it: http://llli.org/FAQ/mastitis.html, but basically, nurse as much as possible on that side, get lots of rest and a use warm compress on the spot.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

I had mastis 4 times in the past 2 years and 8 months. i think I am going to be able to get over this attack without medication (so far I am 50/50 on needing meds for it).

I am unsure where i stand.

I will not wean Chalres or effect his BF in anyway -- he is toooooo young and I don't feel it is right to effect him (or Theo) for a child that might or might now happen.

I got AF back at 7 weeks pp with Theo -- so to have gone 8 months is odd to me, cool, but odd.

We were activly TTC at month 9 with Theo ...

We are not activly TTC

but I can't help thinking I'd rather be preggo now than later, and if i don't get preggo we may have to move to preventing due to the move in 09 and not wantig to move 5 or 6 or 7 months preggo and have to re-invent the wheel when we get moved -- yk?

but the move is not set in stone either

ugh

i hate so much gray area

I just wonder if there is any way to get fertility back with out night weaning.

Aimee


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

other ideas?


----------



## lindsayjean (Jun 17, 2006)

hmmmm no ideas here... I'm at 16 months PP with no AF yet.... but I *might* have just caught the first PP eggie. DD is still nursing, but hasn't nursed a night for MONTHS. Sometimes I think your body just takes a while... so I do NOT think night weaning is the only way. And not worth it if your LO really seems to need it at night IMO

check out kellymom.com and the info on there about fertility and breastfeeding


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

If you don't want to impact the baby's nursing, then I wouldn't even CONSIDER TTC with a nursling so very young.

-Angela


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

as i said before, we will not be effecting CAP's nurseing in any way -- as we did not effect Theo's nurseing in any way to TTC CAP. Actually as Theo is nurseing too, we won't be effecting his nurseing this time either.









we do not efect teh ones we have on the hopes of another ....that might or might not happen. jsut us.

so this is Theo's chance to nurse a 2nd pregancy


----------



## blastomom (Jun 11, 2004)

AF returned to our house without having to night wean, but ds was 18months at the time. From an informal poll of my friends, I haven't been able to find any rhyme or reason--frequent, heavy nursers will sometimes ovulate at 3mos pptm while full-time working moms who only nurse 1-3 times a day will still be period free after more than a year. I'm kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place because I would like to ttc soon (I'm already "advanced maternal age"







) but my supply dried up pretty fast last time and ds#2 doesn't seem at all ready to wean himself.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

this time i am 9 months PP with no AF

last time AF was back at week 7 WEEKS


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

No, it's definitely not! The reason night weaning works is that your body gets that eight hour break from nursing every day, which is usually enough to send signals that it can support another baby. Those eight hours don't have to be at night.

For us, afternoon weaning was a MUCH easier option. I picked the eight hours from nap time (when I nursed her down at noon) to bed time at 8. The span from the end of nap time until DH got home from work was only a few hours, and as long as we did fun things, visited friends, or played outside, DD was having too much fun to mind not nursing. At night, on the other hand, nursing is the easiest way to calm her back down to sleep.

I love co-sleeping and I love snuggling with and nursing her at night, so half days just worked better for us. It took a couple months to work up to the whole eight hours, but the very first month she took those eight hour breaks consistently, I was pregnant.


----------

